# I'm a wannabe photographer



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, my mom looked over my shoulde and just kept saying "Wow!" Those pictures arew amazing, you captured each momemt perfectly!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

these are great dont be a wannabe be a photographer!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

BE ONE!! you are AMAZING!
I have one comment tho. I think that girl is a little big for riding that miniature horse :S


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> these are great dont be a wannabe be a photographer!


but I'm only 15 :lol:
and its not my own camera...:-|


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> BE ONE!! you are AMAZING!
> I have one comment tho. I think that girl is a little big for riding that miniature horse :S


That's either a Dale, or Fell Pony...not a Mini :wink: 

To the OP...Fabulous work...looks like you've gotten some fabulous subjects to work with too...keep it up; by the time you can afford your own camera, you'll be ready to hit the showring


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, now those pics would get you BIG $$$$$! I would pay heaps for them!  I like photography as well! Good work!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Yes, I'd buy them too. You are great. BE a photographer!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You are far from a wannabe. you ARE a photographer. Amazing pictures!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are excellent pictures! I really want the little grey pony with the socks, can you ship him to me?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Amazing!! You are very very talented. Go for it! No reason you can't try selling some of your work already. And as someone else said, when you get older and can afford your own camera you could have a wonderful business!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous shots!  Well done!! Just out of curiosity, what type of camera were you using?


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> *That's either a Dale, or Fell Pony...not a Mini* :wink:
> 
> To the OP...Fabulous work...looks like you've gotten some fabulous subjects to work with too...keep it up; by the time you can afford your own camera, you'll be ready to hit the showring


i believe thats a Shetland. I think the Dale and Fells are larger then that.

OP, GREAT pictures!! Your an AMAZING photographer!!:wink:


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow. Please come take pictures of me! I'd buy them no questions!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are am-az-ing pictures. I love the one where the bays are trotting in sync. Just beautiful pictures.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ypu are amazing . bee one.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

wow those are just simply amazing, I'm happy you shared those with us, I'm a wannabe photographer too, I hope that this takes you far, like a couple people said you captured each moment perfectly, I love the art you put in your photo's, they're just great. One comment though, your second picture is a little dark, but don't worry about that you can still see the lines on the horse, just watch your lighting, you really have the eye for it! I say 110% great job!!!


Hehe, morgan show 11, its probably her first pony, and never wants to stop riding him, or her. I was that way till my parents finally sold her!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

No, you ARE a photographer and a very talented one. Keep learning and trying new things.

You definitely have an eye.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love those bays! they are like partners in crime! 

amazing pics!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

To all:

thank you very much! 

Shall I place more pictures?
I have lots of pictures.. hehe...

(its photographed with a canon E05  )


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Can I steal the Fjords? Please! They're not too common in the US!

Very good pictures, love all the ponies!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikkie, right?.. WHOA. they look great.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

haha that bay pony with the big star seems to be quite the trouble maker!! lol nice shots!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Put as many pictures up as you'd like!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Hardly a wannabe!!!! Those pictures are gorgeous! You're extremely talented!


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

My friend started Pro photography when she was 15... all you need is a good website and a camera... the one you've got is great! hopefully whose ever it is would let you use it. lol! just advertise at shows, etc. and TRUST me people will buy them. Lol. Even offer them to owners or offer to take farm shoots of owner/horse. 
My friend will make $300 a month buy just advertising her website and taking pictures at lessons, shows, and in the fields. 

GREAT photography! Keep up the good work! If you'd like to see my friends website, PM me.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

holy crap, those pictures are amazing! the second to the last one on the first post is my favorite 

and i agree, that rider on the pony is a bit big for him. but the pictures are wonderful


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanx =D

here some more pictures:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm SO moving to Holland  *drool*

You are a fantastic photographer.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wannabe? What gave you that idea?!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! You are an extemely talented photographer!

You definately need to come and do a photoshoot of my horse!!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

dashygirl said:


> Wannabe? What gave you that idea?!


Well, I'm only 15 years old...

And there are so mutch better photographers...


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

amazing shots, and i cant believe you are only 15, super pictures, would definatly buy from you if i wanted some pics done and you were on my side of the world


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> You are far from a wannabe. you ARE a photographer. Amazing pictures!



thats what i was going to say


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see your work featured in magazines/horse books/galleries some day. 

Absolute talent. Only 15? ha. Everyone has to start somewhere. I'm telling you now that if you choose to persue this you'd do well with it.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

amazing pictures you are great. Keep up the good work


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are incredible photos! You can snap shots of my ponies any time


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of camera are you using again? I love your photos!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You have a real feel for photography. Many of your photos have quite nice composition.
Always try not to have your subject dead center of your photo. Check out "the rule of thirds" in google. This will give your photos a more artistic appeal. Also, are you using automatic settings most of the time? If so, work on using RAW format with manual settings. It will give you many more editing options.
I say these things because you have a good eye. You could actually make a living at this, someday.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The chick on the lil pony cracks me up... Seems he should have the saddle on her back lol! Your photography skills are phenominal just based on these pictures, you should really consider taking some classes and going pro, you can amke some big bucks and have a job you love! Dont let your age stop you it is just a number, once people see your skill it wont matter anyway.Oh yeah and xmas is right around the corner, hit up mom and dad for a camera or at least help buying one for yourself.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so happy, the camera is from my boyfriend now, and not anymore of his dad, so I may use it whenever I like 
So next weeks, having alot of photoshoots 

Yay 


@free_sprtd
Its a Canon E05 

@Allison Finch
Thanks for the tips!
Yes I'm using automatic settings, but next time I have a shoot I will try the manual settings and I will check out 'the rule of thirds'

@Honeysuga
I'll take class in a few months here in school, for a art-project, so I think I will learn something there...
I don't have enough money to buy a camera for the first years, but I can use the camera from my boyfriend, so I can keep practising 


Shall I post every new set of pictures in here?


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Visibre said:


> Shall I post every new set of pictures in here?


I think you should.


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

wow these are great [=


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I love those pics! The bays are sooo cute! its like where you see one you see the other. I must say though, the little grey with the socks looks like the carousel horse my mom painted for my daughter! hehe


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Some more pictures


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the "Through the Grass" shot.


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

> You have a real feel for photography. Many of your photos have quite nice composition.
> Always try not to have your subject dead center of your photo. Check out "the rule of thirds" in google. This will give your photos a more artistic appeal. Also, are you using automatic settings most of the time? If so, work on using RAW format with manual settings. It will give you many more editing options.
> I say these things because you have a good eye. You could actually make a living at this, someday.


I agree! Im finishing a BFA in photography and I can tell youve got a good eye! Keep shooting and experimenting!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Are these on film or digital? They are great and you do have an excellent eye!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

WOW! amazing! i want some!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Number 2 is my favourite. It's like a mirror image because the head of the second one is missing from the picture but your timing was PERFECT!!!

Very, very good.


----------

